# Prime Day is July 12th



## Andra

Amazon is advertising Prime Day again this year for July 12th. I didn't get much last year, except for our Instant Pot and that was a big hit, so I will probably take a look to see what they've got.

To start with, they have a contest from Prime Music. Basically you listen to a playlist from one of the featured artists and you are entered to win. Repeat daily until the 12th. This one is easy if you have Prime and and Echo 
https://www.amazon.com/b/?node=14628973011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-3&pf_rd_r=PBPY0DKCVKG03VEBDEJ5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=2531760922&pf_rd_i=11448061011


----------



## Atunah

Well that's easy, entering like that. You never know, right? Right?  

I got a 2 year subscription to KU on discount on last Prime day.


----------



## SeymourKopath

Andra said:


> Amazon is advertising Prime Day again this year for July 12th. I didn't get much last year, except for our Instant Pot and that was a big hit


Instant Pot! Hmmm. I'll have to look into that.


----------



## hamerfan

Prime day last year was a bust for me. Lots of time spent finding nothing. Maybe this year will be better.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I remember that I tried to get an Echo when they offered them for $50 off, and couldn't get my order in before they sold out! They had "free money" selling gift cards at below face value, I remember. May have bought another item, but those are my main memories.


----------



## DD

Hi, Kboards!  I haven't been around for a while...long story.

I'm wondering if Prime Day deals ever included really popular items like maybe the Kindle Oasis or is that just wishful thinking on my part?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DD said:


> Hi, Kboards! I haven't been around for a while...long story.
> 
> I'm wondering if Prime Day deals ever included really popular items like maybe the Kindle Oasis or is that just wishful thinking on my part?


They've only done it once before -- last year. There were all sorts of things on special including at least one Kindle and the echo, as I recall. Plus a specail deal on KU.

But I honestly don't expect the Oasis to be on sale since it's still half back ordered . . . . .

On the other hand . . . . who can know the mind of Jeff Bezos?


----------



## Jane917

I missed Prime Day all together last year. Is there any kind of strategy to search the offerings?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The deals are starting early - saw an alert on one of my devices today about a special on Kindle Unlimited. Better deal the longer you commit to. Not sure it's available if you've already claimed a special price subscription.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Jane917 said:


> I missed Prime Day all together last year. Is there any kind of strategy to search the offerings?


Some websites like Techradar will have articles during the day highlighting deals of wide interest, especially on tech toys. People were posting Kindle-or reading oriented ones here on KB, there was a whole thread for that purpose as I recall.


----------



## Atunah

For those that have the Amazon Visa credit card. On July 12th, prime day. If you put $150 stuff (sold by amazon) into the cart and ship to one address, you get $30 off with code "VISA30"

https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=s9_acss_bw_cg_P1616aD_1b1?node=14752452011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-7&pf_rd_r=XJT6EJ7679MH32FBTTDN&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=2543487862&pf_rd_i=11448061011

Thats a pretty good one. Just on the 12th though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> For those that have the Amazon Visa credit card. On July 12th, prime day. If you put $150 stuff (sold by amazon) into the cart and ship to one address, you get $30 off with code "VISA30"
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=s9_acss_bw_cg_P1616aD_1b1?node=14752452011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-7&pf_rd_r=XJT6EJ7679MH32FBTTDN&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=2543487862&pf_rd_i=11448061011
> 
> Thats a pretty good one. Just on the 12th though.


Yes! I saw that and have made a note as I have a few things on my lists.  You CAN take advantage if you don't have an Amazon Visa now, you just have to apply and get one by the 9th. If you have decent credit, it's pretty easy to do.


----------



## Jane917

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes! I saw that and have made a note as I have a few things on my lists.  You CAN take advantage if you don't have an Amazon Visa now, you just have to apply and get one by the 9th. If you have decent credit, it's pretty easy to do.


How do you make a list when you don't know what will be on sale?


----------



## Atunah

Jane917 said:


> How do you make a list when you don't know what will be on sale?


Wishful thinking?  I been doing the same. I want a FireTV box so there is that and there are a couple of other items I put on a list.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jane917 said:


> How do you make a list when you don't know what will be on sale?




The Amazon Visa discount is good on anything sold by Amazon on the day -- doesn't have to be something that's on special. I have a number of wishlists going -- for books as well as 'useful' stuff, and one for 'fun' stuff.


----------



## Andra

From my most recent Echo update email:

Alexa, what are your Prime Day deals?
Leading up to Prime Day, there are some special deals just for Echo customers, while supplies last. Today only, July 8, get an Amazon Tap for $79 (39% off). Today through July 12, get a Dromida Kodo UAV Quadcopter for $25 (38% off) or a Cuisinart 5-in-1 Griddler for $40 (47% off). Just ask:
"Alexa, order an Amazon Tap."
"Alexa, order a drone."
"Alexa, order a Cuisinart Griddler."

Curious if the $10 for a purchase made through Echo will also apply...


----------



## readingril

It should bring the Tap price down another $10!

https://www.amazon.com/b?node=14655536011


----------



## Jane917

I have never ordered anything using Alexa. Can someone give me a brief tutorial?


----------



## Atunah

I think you just ask her for something. The other day I asked about something, informational thing, next thing she does it rattle down a product and the price and do you want to order?    . Nonononononono 

She wasn't even close to what I asked for, didn't understand me I guess. I wasn't trying to order anything, just get some info stuff on a topic.

I have ordered something before that I had ordered already. A re-order. I just told her Alexa, I need to order some Harrar coffee. She went through my previous orders, I had 2 different brands, I said no to the first, then she told me the other and I said yes. But now they opened it up to everything in the store, not just re-orders. Thankfully you do have to say yes or no.


----------



## Atunah

I am stealing this list from tubemonkey on mobile reads as he has it nicely listed. Get ready for prime day

There is more stuff at the link below.

Amazon Devices
$130 -- Amazon Echo
$129 -- Fire HD 10 Tablet --> Alexa orders only
$90 -- Kindle Paperwhite
$70 -- Amazon Fire TV
$33 -- Fire Tablet 7
$25 -- Fire TV Stick
TV Sets
$650 -- Samsung Curved 55" 4K Ultra HD Smart TV -- 2016 Model
$550 -- Samsung 55" 4K Ultra HD Smart TV -- 2016 Model
$300 -- 43-Inch 4K Ultra HD Smart LED TV
$140 -- 40-Inch 1080p LED TV
$120 -- 32-Inch 720p Roku Smart TV
$100 -- 32-Inch 720p LED TV

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2184554


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Prime deals on Echo and Tap

 
Amazon Echo

 Amazon Tap


----------



## Ann in Arlington

All the Fire TV offerings are on sale as well



Fire TV for $69.99 and



Fire TV stick for $24.99 -- or $34.99 with Voice remote which is what that directly links to.

The gaming edition and antenna bundle are on sale also.

*In all cases there are limited numbers available.*


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For those who want to try Audible, but haven't, there is a Prime Day deal involving three free Audible books and a $10 credit. I'm not eligible, so I won't guarantee this link works for everyone:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00XJU4UDG/actionCode=AMZORHP06241690LN/ref=gbmg_ads_m-4_02b4_s0r12_01072016?pf_rd_p=aad8cd54-bd4c-483d-a2f4-27800fb802b4&pf_rd_s=mobile-hybrid-4&pf_rd_t=30901&pf_rd_i=13887280011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=74WN04D6TQN6ZMF7845P

I haven't seen much that interested me this year. With some misgivings I bought an Amazon Video copy of a movie I don't really need. Other than that, nothing I've even clicked on. Part of the reason is that I just don't need (or even want) any new tech stuff right now from Amazon or even from Apple (not that Apple stuff would be on sale today anyhow).


----------



## CS

Has Kindle Unlimited been cheaper than this in the past? Not sure if "up to 40% off" is the best deal they've had.

6 Months: $59.94 - *Now $44.95*
12 Months: $119.88 - *Now $80.32*
24 Months: $239.76 - *Now $143.86 *


----------



## Atunah

CS said:


> Has Kindle Unlimited been cheaper than this in the past? Not sure if "up to 40% off" is the best deal they've had.
> 
> 6 Months: $59.94 - *Now $44.95*
> 12 Months: $119.88 - *Now $80.32*
> 24 Months: $239.76 - *Now $143.86 *


Its the same what I paid for the 24 month last year on Prime day. Don't think its been lower than that.


----------



## CS

Atunah said:


> Its the same what I paid for the 24 month last year on Prime day. Don't think its been lower than that.


Thanks!


----------



## TriciaJ82

So I haven't used my free KU month yet but I would like to purchase the subscription while it was on sale. Does anyone know if I sign up for the free month first then purchase KU will it start after my free month has ended?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

TriciaJ82 said:


> So I haven't used my free KU month yet but I would like to purchase the subscription while it was on sale. Does anyone know if I sign up for the free month first then purchase KU will it start after my free month has ended?


Not sure . . . . I got a one year membership that started last Dec 7 . . . . according to the settings tab at MYC&D, it's expired as of Dec 8 this year. But I was not on a 'free trail' month when I got it. It's certainly worth a try . . . .


----------



## cagnes

Just ordered a Tap sling with Alexa for $10!   I've been wanting on for when we bring the Tap out on the patio, but thought $19.99 was a bit steep.


----------



## mlewis78

The voyage has been $149 today. I was thinking about it. Still only 66% of them have been ordered.


----------



## Chad Winters

cagnes said:


> Just ordered a Tap sling with Alexa for $10!  I've been wanting on for when we bring the Tap out on the patio, but thought $19.99 was a bit steep.


Dang it!! I missed that one!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/business/wp/2016/07/13/prime-day-sets-sales-record-for-amazon/


----------

